# "We still think about KOTOR 3" - Obsidian



## Simon (Jul 24, 2014)

> Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords developer Obsidian has admitted the company still regularly discusses ideas for a third entry in the franchise, with plenty of staff members interested in creating a follow-up.
> 
> Speaking to IGN about the upcoming Pillars of Eternity, project director Josh Sawyer and lead producer Brandon Adler explained Obsidian remains full of Star Wars fans, many of whom often hash out ideas for KOTOR 3.



There is still hope.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 24, 2014)

Except they need to convince EA of all companies to allow it.  Fat chance.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 24, 2014)

also disney who said that even KOTOR is Non canon


----------



## Enclave (Jul 24, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> also disney who said that even KOTOR is Non canon



That's not a problem at all actually.  All games and novels and comics and everything that isn't movies is non-canon according to Disney and yet games are still being made, non-canon games.

They're cool with games and novels and such existing, they just consider it all non-canon so that they don't need to try to work them into the lore in the movies.


----------



## Simon (Jul 24, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Except they need to convince EA of all companies to allow it.  Fat chance.


When did EA ever have the rights to the KOTOR ip? It would be up to Disney at this point, since LucasArts is gone.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 24, 2014)

Simon said:


> When did EA ever have the rights to the KOTOR ip? It would be up to Disney at this point, since LucasArts is gone.



EA won the contract with Disney to make Star Wars games.  So yeah, it's up to EA right now not Disney.  They get to make all Disney games until the contract is up (I don't know how long the contract is).


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2014)

I would love to see KOTOR3, one of my favorite game series. :33


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 25, 2014)

Thought it would be from Bioware and was like hell naw, but if it's from Obsidian then I'm in.

EA FINALLY allowed someone to make Battlefront 3, so maybe a new KOTOR wouldn't be that much of a reach to hope for.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 25, 2014)

It's funny how when KOTOR 2 came out most people were visibly upset it was done by Obsidian and not Bioware, and yet now they hope the reverse is true for potential sequels.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 25, 2014)

So do I..so do I..


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2014)

Naruto said:


> It's funny how when KOTOR 2 came out most people were visibly upset it was done by Obsidian and not Bioware, and yet now they hope the reverse is true for potential sequels.



well obsidian does have a bad rep for bringing out games that are totally buggy on launch etc.

their storytelling and mechanics are fun, but they never ever nail the damn bugs

it either rushed or they try to put too much into a game and can't hold the deadlines

southpark is one of the few exceptions, but even that one got delayed like hell

let's see how pillar of eternity ends up.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 25, 2014)

I recently replayed KOTOR 2 with the Restored Content Mod. Beautiful!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2014)

With Disney in charge?

Fat fucking chance.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 25, 2014)

While I would Love KOTOR 3 I sure as hell dont want Obsidian touching it. KOTOR 2 was a buggy unfinished Rushed Mess


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 25, 2014)

And i still think about my first girlfriend. She looked like Bastila too.

Too bad i haven't her rights anymore 

The meatbags at EA will never allow it. We should hope for that license to expire. But then again it would go back to Disney, so still a bad end.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 25, 2014)

Muk said:


> well obsidian does have a bad rep for bringing out games that are totally buggy on launch etc.
> 
> their storytelling and mechanics are fun, but they never ever nail the damn bugs
> 
> ...



Fact is Lucas Arts pushed KotOR2 out for a x-mas release even though the game was literally not finished.  Obsidian got the flak for it by a lot of people when really it was Lucas Arts to blame.  This is often the case with their games, the publisher is in charge of quality assurance and deems a game ready to release, so they do.

Really, Pillars of Eternity is the first time that they themselves are in charge of QA and thus it's their real test.  If Pillars of Eternity is buggy as hell?  Then yeah, they need to work on their bug testing and patching pre-launch.  If it's not buggy as hell?  All the more fuel to prove that the publishers have been fucking them over for years.

Fact is though?  Obsidian is one of the best devs out there right now.  They craft top notch stories and dialogue.  That is why people want KotOR3 to be made by them, because they have faith in them.  The only question is if EA would let them release the game when it's done or if they would force an early release like Lucas Arts and Bethesda both did.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 25, 2014)

Would be great for sure, but I'm just glad they got the chance to make Pillars of Eternity for now. And hopefully a few sequels in the future.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 25, 2014)

Would love it, but don't see it happening.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 26, 2014)

Since Planescape Torment, the closest a game has ever gotten to delivering a comparable story was Mask of the Betrayer, which was developed by Obsidian.

Now, I don't remember who was involved in the actual writing (the only strong point of the game), but if they're still at Obsidian I'd say anything they make is worth checking.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 26, 2014)

My feelings on the original KOTOR have actually soured a bit over the years. Especially when replaying it. Probably because I find the final portion of the game to be so fucking boring..Starforge level sucks imo:\

I didn't bother with Swtor, but did Bioware even mention the Sith Triumvirate at all?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 26, 2014)

Swtor is actually not bad (storywise or gameplay) and can be played as a single player through lvl 55...you really only have to team up with people to do Operations, Warzones and some Heroic missions, none of which are necessary to progress your class story.

I've dabbled in it ('cuz its free) and I can safely say that Imperial classes are not only cooler, but their storylines and VA's are far superior to their Republic counterparts... (personal favorite being Sith Warrior and Imperial Agent)

and yes, Kotor 2 is part of the lore.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 26, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Since Planescape Torment, the closest a game has ever gotten to delivering a comparable story was Mask of the Betrayer, which was developed by Obsidian.
> 
> Now, I don't remember who was involved in the actual writing (the only strong point of the game), but if they're still at Obsidian I'd say anything they make is worth checking.



the kid who did a lot of the writing for MotB was actually a stretch goal (that was reached) for either Pillars of Eternity or Torment:T ToN...

I think it was Pillars.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 26, 2014)

Pretty sure it was for Torment. Bill something.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 26, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Since Planescape Torment, the closest a game has ever gotten to delivering a comparable story was Mask of the Betrayer, which was developed by Obsidian.
> 
> Now, I don't remember who was involved in the actual writing (the only strong point of the game), but if they're still at Obsidian I'd say anything they make is worth checking.



Chris Avellone is indeed still with Obsidian.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 26, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> the kid who did a lot of the writing for MotB was actually a stretch goal (that was reached) for either Pillars of Eternity or Torment:T ToN...
> 
> I think it was Pillars.


He was a stretch goal on Torment


Enclave said:


> Chris Avellone is indeed still with Obsidian.


MoTB wasn't Chris Avellone though he did write Planescape Torment. I believe it was George Ziets that did Mask of The Betrayer. George is working on Torment: Tides of Numenera.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 26, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> MoTB wasn't Chris Avellone though he did write Planescape Torment. I believe it was George Ziets that did Mask of The Betrayer. George is working on Torment: Tides of Numenera.



Both George Ziets and Chris Avellone were involved with Mask of the Betrayer.  Additionally Chris Avellone worked on Planescape: Torment while George Ziets didn't, thus why I suspected you meant Chris Avellone.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2014)

Naruto said:


> It's funny how when KOTOR 2 came out most people were visibly upset it was done by Obsidian and not Bioware, and yet now they hope the reverse is true for potential sequels.



Such a mystery, that.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 4, 2014)

KOTOR 2 was good, but the bugs left my Xbox freezing every 20 minutes. If they make a third one I hope it's actually ironed out.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 4, 2014)

Rurushu said:


> KOTOR 2 was good, but the bugs left my Xbox freezing every 20 minutes. If they make a third one I hope it's actually ironed out.



I would say that I'd expect it to be but EA isn't exactly known for phenomenal Quality Assurance.


----------

